# Johnny Stewart 512 ( cassette type ) battery modification



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

First off is your wording is wrong. Running batteires in series ups the voltage but the batts keep the same amps. For example 2 6 volt 5 amp batts run in series would actually be 12 volts and still 5 amps. Now the same 2 6 volt 5 amp batts run in paralelle would be 6 volts but now you would have 10 amps of capacity. You need to be very sure of what you're doing with them so you set them up properly.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Ya wording was wrong sorry they are in series ( 2- 6v 4.5 amp with Pos of battery "A" to Neg of battery "B" then Neg of battery "A" and pos battery "B'' to caller for total of 12v and 4.5 amp ) Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

No problem bud. I work with batteries for a living and cringe everytime I see it said one way but meant another and can only imagine what someone actually has set up. I'd like to help ya with the rest but without seeing it I really don't know what you would need or where to lead you to find what you need.


orarcher said:


> Ya wording was wrong sorry they are in series ( 2- 6v 4.5 amp with Pos of battery "A" to Neg of battery "B" then Neg of battery "A" and pos battery "B'' to caller for total of 12v and 4.5 amp ) Sorry for the confusion


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

So I'm thinking I'm gonna have to cut the old plug off the other charger and use it BUT my only problem is they are not marked pos. and neg. so Im not sure how to wire it on my new charger that has the pos. and neg. cables marked


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Up for the weekday crowd


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll pm you my number and see if I can't help you out. I have a feeling there may end up being more quetions that need answered.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Appreciate the help Bnbfishin !!!! Replied to your PM Thank You !!


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

Cut your current power cable and seperate the 2 wires. Attach a cheap multimeter on the low DC volt position with the red probe to 1 wire and the black probe to the other. The reading will say similar to 12.5 OR - 12.5. You want to wire your charger as it was when it read WITHOUT the -12.5
Hope that helps


----------

